# Just Registered Godric. :D



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

I just registered our little monster!

5 generation long pedigree for Ba'al Godric von Schraderhaus - German shepherd dog 

:wub:


If you feel like taking a look, any insights or opinions you have about his pedigree would be awesome, since I don't know too much about the subject, and some of you guys are experts!

Some of you have already helped me out a bit. Apparently, he is mostly Czech, with some East German. I have read articles that said Czech and East German/DDR are very much the same, and articles that say they're quite different. They both seem to say that they take longer to fully mature, and tend to be more serious as adults, and warn against messing them up at a young age. How could you mess them up? What does it mean to push them too hard? Push them how?


We're interested in schutzhund and visited our first schutzhund club yesterday!  It was neat, with cool people, and we're definitely planning to go forward with the training, as long as Godric enjoys it. When we got Godric, we told the breeder (Jean) that we weren't sure about doing it or not, and that we don't want a dog that has so much drive that he MUST do sports, or he will be neurotic without it, a dog that is go-go-go 24/7. 

Anyway, she assured us he will have an off switch, and we got the more "laid back" pup in the litter. Even so, he's still plenty fiesty! Haha.


I know I posted some of these in another thread when I was choosing him, but here are some links on her site, if you're interested:


*Here's Helga, Godric's dam:*
http://www.schraderhausk9.com/helga.htm




*Here's Norbo, Godric's sire:* 
http://www.schraderhausk9.com/norbo_ben_ju_son_norbo_von_schraderhaus_adult.htm

Godric's sire died (hit by a car outside of the airport) before he really got any titles, I guess. 



*Here's the dad's dad (also named Norbo):*

*http://www.ddrlegends.com/norbo.html*


http://www.schraderhausk9.com/norbo_ben_ju_revised.htm



Fun stuff!
:doggieplayball:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well you know what I think, since I have a Helga daughter)

Ok I wanna see some new pics of Godric he must be getting BIG!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I find it hard to believe any pup coming from Helga being layed back.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Our trainer said something like, "Just because he doesn't go 1,000 miles an hour like the other pups in his litter might, doesn't mean he doesn't still go 500 miles an hour, when most people are used to 60. Just because he was the least drivey of that litter doesn't mean he doesn't have more drive than average." :wild: Haha. I just wanted to throw in what we knew about him as a baby in comparison to the others in his litter, and that at 8 weeks, he was the least bitey, drivey one, and was less intense and more laid back than the others.

He's still a pup and sleeps a lot, so it's hard to tell, but when he's awake, he's a little terror for the most part, and he bites everything he walks past.  I just put up some pics in the puppy pics thread. He's not that big, though. I haven't measured him (I'm not sure what counts as the top of his shoulder...?), but as of today, he's 12.5 weeks, and weighs 21.5lbs, so he isn't big, really.

The people at the schutzhund club we went to yesterday said what a nice head and legs/feet he has. :wub: Not sure why he has nice legs/feet. His feet don't seem particularly big to me or anything, but I'm used to my MIL's GSD who is a lean 95lbs and suuuuper tall and lanky at a year and a half. All of our dogs seem small in comparison, haha.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Here are some pics from today:





































He looks cute and cuddled up with it, but it's actually in his mouth:



















And here's one from the other day, for size reference:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Dang he's cute!!! Can you handle a pup that will be going 500 mph all the time? LOL, you got a good 'un! 



> How could you mess them up? What does it mean to push them too hard? Push them how?


I'm pretty sure the article would have been referring to protection training. Any dog can be messed up if pushed too hard too early - which means putting too much pressure on the pup at too young an age. Presenting the helper as a real threat before the pup is mature and developed enough to handle it. And it doesn't have to be an age that is too early, but a developmental level that different dogs will achieve at different times. 

Some dogs will shut down and go into avoidance, their self-confidence shattered. Some dogs, that have a natural serious aggressive side, will be pushed to go into aggressive defense when they are not mature enough to handle those feelings and stresses. Since they are still in sensitive developmental stages, now everything that they are unsure about can bring out an over-the-top defensive response and fear aggression in what was previously a well-adjusted, confident pup. 

So the warning is, better take your time and not push the dog too fast - won't do any harm to go slow, will do a lot of harm if going too fast.

edited to add: normal day-to-day interactions and appropriate puppy training won't be an issue - a stable dog will weather normal stupid human mistakes and bounce back to normal, not much chance of messing up such a pup if you have some basic dog raising knowledge and insight.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

he sure is cute looks a lot like his mom. Most of Helga's pups are on the smaller size which is okay to me for a house dog. thing that gets me is the very long tail. You can go on my website and look at your boys half brother Enzo and his half sister Catrina. 

Enzo and Catrina are ball crazy fools and so are all the other pups out of Helga that I bred.

Enzo is spring loaded does not know what its like to keep his feet planted on the ground, always seems to be glading in the air....makes him a awesome agility dog...he's going to be hard to beat.

Catrina goes all the time and would go until she dropped for her ball.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

He is sooooo cute! Masi wasn't much of a laid back puppy..I don't recall her ever taking puppy naps either LOL,,Sometimes I'd ask myself,,what ever possessed me ? LOL But I love her to death, she's now maturing still crazy, and ready to jump into anything thrown in front of her..Atleast now, she does take a few naps ! LOL

He is definately a cutie


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

kleinenHain said:


> he sure is cute looks a lot like his mom. Most of Helga's pups are on the smaller size which is okay to me for a house dog. thing that gets me is the very long tail. You can go on my website and look at your boys half brother Enzo and his half sister Catrina.
> 
> Enzo and Catrina are ball crazy fools and so are all the other pups out of Helga that I bred.
> 
> ...


Enzo and Catrina are gorgeous. It seems like Catrina looks a lot like her mom too. I'm hoping he ends up looking a little more like his dad though. 

So far, he's not into balls much, though we keep trying, haha. At 9 weeks, Ivan was obsessed with balls, and would stick his whole face underwater to retrieve one. Godric loves his slightly deflated basketball and TUG.



JakodaCD OA said:


> He is sooooo cute! Masi wasn't much of a laid back puppy..I don't recall her ever taking puppy naps either LOL,,


Ha, so he _is_ a little laid back for her pups!  Whew! I had mentally prepared myself for him to be much more of a handful than he is so far... not to curse myself or anything, haha. He's definitely the most "talkative" puppy I've ever had. He barks allllll the time, and cries and grunts.



Anyone else have any nifty pedigree info? I love reading that stuff about the dogs in their history and whatnot, and what kinds of nerves and temperaments they produced and all of that. :wub:


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

kleinenHain said:


> Most of Helga's pups are on the smaller size which is okay to me for a house dog.


I don't think I ever thought to ask, but what size is Helga? It's hard to tell from photos.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Helga if not over weight and in good health is 60 to 65lbs


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

How old he now?


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

He'll be 13 weeks (exactly 3 months) this Wednesday, the 28th. 

Oh wow, Helga is a small one. What size did Enzo turn out?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Enzo is 75lbs and 25 plus tall ( I will have him rechecked when I get his jump card next month ) he is a bit underweight right now and needs to pack on at least another 10 plus pounds. I'm guessing he will be around 90lbs once he fully fills out. I am keeping him thin due to all the jumping for agility. Now Catrina is right at 60 to 65lbs.

Might add 60 to 65 is a good weight and size for a female.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Ahh, okay. I had a girl who was lightweight and dainty that wasn't much over 60lbs once, and she seemed so small, but again, I'm used to over-sized american pet GSD's, and don't have much experience with athletic, working GSD's. 

This might be a dumb question, but how do you pronounce pohranicni straze, anyway?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi is 26" at the shoulders and weighs in at 72#,,I'm sure she could pack on some more weight, but right now I think she's perfectly proportioned,,long and streamlined.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Diane I would say Enzo is at least 26 but I've not check for about 2 months and I believe he was 25 1/2 but just went with 25. I will know soon though..


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'll bet he is to, I can't see his 'sista' being taller than him...she is like a gazelle,,long legged girlie


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

The schutzhund trainer emailed me back and said that Godric definitely has the drive to do schutzhund, personal protection, or any other dog sport. He said to come out a few more times, and they'll show us some things to work on with him, and maybe direct us to a trainer.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

So who else knows stuff about pedigrees, because I don't know anything. Where is cliffson1?  Haha. Someone tell me the good, the bad and the ugly, and history about other dogs in his line and their temperaments and all those fun facts.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

cliff is sure the one to ask,,he can tell you all you want to know)

How is the little beast anyhow?


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

He's good! (when he's asleep.) Haha, he's a little terror when he's awake. Running around, biting everything he comes across, but especially everything he's not supposed to. Redirecting him with a toy and trying to play with him with it doesn't work at all when he's got it in his mind to attack your feet. My poor feet and legs are so bruised and scratched up.

And he BARKS CONSTANTLY! I've never had a puppy that was so yappy, haha. He barks at Victor, the cats, toys, chew bones, when he's rolling around on his bed, when he's attacking our feet, just every time he plays. The poor cats. They're starting to stand up to him more and run less, so it's good for them too. He's good with them when he isn't all hyper, but when he wants to play, he tries to play with them like they're dogs. He runs at them and pounces and barks and tries to nip. If they stand up to him, he'll cry and back up and just bark his head off. When he's a little worn out already and wants them them to play, he'll come up really close, and just start biting and chewing something next to them, and looking at them all sideways and expectantly, like he thinks he's teasing them or enticing them into playing, haha. Then he gets frustrated when they show no interest.

We don't have our cat enclosure completely built yet, but my MIL is going out of town for the weekend, so we have Vincent back for two days, and Godric is sooooo happy. Vincent will play with him, and Victor won't. Since he has a buddy to bother, he's not barking as much, or bothering the cats. But he's totally glued to Vincent now.

We're going to the schutzhund club for the 2nd time tonight (provided my husband gets home from work soon). 

I think Godric might be totally worn out already by the time we get there, haha.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahhh he sounds like a normal little monster ! Thank god, Masi was not a big barker! She barks when she is excited to go out and play, but that's about it,,the aussies have the big mouths around here

You sound like ya got your hands full with that litte terror! Good think Vincent will play with him and wear him out!

Let us know how schutzhund club goes with him!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

He's adorable!

As for the pedigree - gotta ask Cliff.. he's the resident expert around these here parts..


----------

